# Racing, strange, chaotic thoughts at night....



## Teresa

Is there anybody else who has this..

Some nights (like last night :-/ ) I lie in bed and as I kinda drift a bit off to sleep, my thoughts get very strange, random and racing. Its not "worrying-thougts" its random words frases... They are like overlapping - likes theres 2-3 different soundtracks running in my head at the same time. And very fast. So fast and confusing that I cant really grasp any of the thoughts. Last night is was horrible... and they were really racing. Allthough I was tired I couldnt sleep. I was too disturbing. Its not every night I get this... But it started since I got DP. Ooh yes.. and when Im lying there at night.. the DP is horrible... I kinda loose feeling of where my body ends... or well.. it hard to explain... Things just look diffent.. and I have huge "brain-fog"...

Am I the only one with this... My diagnosis are GAD, panic disorder, depression and stress.


----------



## Jayden

Get it every night


----------



## opie37060

I had really bad racing thoughts and the doctor gave me risperdal and the thoughts stopped. It is for bipolar even though im not bipolar. But anyways may work for you may not.


----------



## dpsince2002

I've been getting different kinds of racing thoughts ever since my dp/dr started. My mind has raced for a lot of my life, I think, but in dp/dr it's more intense and really feels like it owns me. The thoughts used to be more along the lines of "this isn't real," "I'm losing my mind," and "what I think are me and my life are just thoughts," where now it seems to be more directly related to reality, projecting disaster scenarios for situations that inspire anxiety. I also get a lot of random things that don't seem to make any kind of sense, especially, I think, when I'm tired and/or stressed.


----------



## TheStarter

Teresa said:


> Is there anybody else who has this..
> 
> Some nights (like last night :-/ ) I lie in bed and as I kinda drift a bit off to sleep, my thoughts get very strange, random and racing. Its not "worrying-thougts" its random words frases... They are like overlapping - likes theres 2-3 different soundtracks running in my head at the same time. And very fast. So fast and confusing that I cant really grasp any of the thoughts. Last night is was horrible... and they were really racing. Allthough I was tired I couldnt sleep. I was too disturbing. Its not every night I get this... But it started since I got DP. Ooh yes.. and when Im lying there at night.. the DP is horrible... I kinda loose feeling of where my body ends... or well.. it hard to explain... Things just look diffent.. and I have huge "brain-fog"...
> 
> Am I the only one with this... My diagnosis are GAD, panic disorder, depression and stress.


Welcome to the state of mind between concioussness and dreaming, or just lack of sleep. I have it sometimes, it can be really annoying but sometimes it can be a fair experience (Well for me), luckily i have meds for this.

Hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Teresa

Thx people for relating









My therapist say that if it gets that bad again, it would be a good idea to get out of bed and wach some TV or soemthing, sp I hopefully get the thoughts on right track again. Im not into doing meds for it... I am aware that antipsycotics helps racing thoughts too.. but the people I know who have tried it, say that its like being hit by a truck.

But thx people for takin the time to answer


----------

